# Reaper



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

I just been messing with Reaper for about an hour on my new laptop, the program is pretty easy to get started with. You can download it at cockos.com.

this is my first recording using a backing track wich reaper is perfect for, this file is the 3rd take I tried and the backing is a bit louder than my lead, the file is loud too so lower your speakers before clicking. I'l get better at this with time.

Also check out Ninjam on the same webpage it's an online jamming prog I've yet to mess with.

http://www.soundclick.com/bands/pagemusic.cfm?bandID=613072


----------

